# Cheerleading in Iran



## chanel (Sep 2, 2010)

> USA defeated Iran in basketball today, which comes as a surprise to no one. What may raise a few eyebrows: team dancers were forced to wear long pants in a nod to Muslim law.
> 
> [In} a nod to the Iranian supporters in Istanbul  which included minister of sports Ali Saeedlou earlier in the tournament  dancers were ordered to cover up for their performances during the game. *Islam prohibits women from exposing their skin in public, *and Iranian officials had turned their backs when the dancers performed in earlier games.
> 
> ...



Cheerleaders Cover Up In USA Iran Basketball | Muslim Law | SportsGrid

"Islam forbids..."  Been reading quite a bit about that lately, haven't we?


----------



## ekrem (Sep 2, 2010)

Untrue. 
State News Agency, Foto Division.

Iran - Tunisia match with cheerleaders:
Photo with description
*LINK:* Anadolu Ajans?


----------



## Luissa (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't see the problem.


----------



## ekrem (Sep 2, 2010)

As to the allegations on Turkey:

Turkish player naked on Basketball field:






Turkish girls on tribune


----------



## ekrem (Sep 2, 2010)

Turkey was visited by 26.5 million tourists in 2008 and by 27.3 million tourists in 2009. 
With this number of tourists, Turkey ranked the 8th and 7th most visited country in the world respectively in 2008 and 2009.

State Investment Portal:
Tourism - Invest in Turkey

Majority of tourists are from Germany, UK an Russia.
I don't think they all visit in burkas.


----------



## Tank (Sep 2, 2010)

Islam is gay


----------



## ekrem (Sep 2, 2010)

Tank said:


> Islam is gay



Exactly, Mr. San Francisco.


----------



## ekrem (Sep 3, 2010)

Iran vs. Brazil Cheerleaders.--->
(above you already saw Iran- Tunisia cheeraleaders)

Source: FIBA.com - 2010FIBA World ChampionshipPhoto


----------

